# Pamācības >  Cigarešu paciņa kas sit ar elektrību.

## ripis

Skolā redzēju bija uztaisīta cigarešu paciņa, kurai vadi gāja pa malām, un kad viņai pieskārās, iesita ar elektrību, tad večuks uzspieda vienu pogu, uzlādējās, un atkal varēja iesist kādam pa nagiem.

Varbūt ziniet kā tādu uztaisīt? Ceru uz atsaucību.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Skolā redzēju bija uztaisīta cigarešu paciņa, kurai vadi gāja pa malām, un kad viņai pieskārās, iesita ar elektrību, tad večuks uzspieda vienu pogu, uzlādējās, un atkal varēja iesist kādam pa nagiem.
> 
> Varbūt ziniet kā tādu uztaisīt? Ceru uz atsaucību.


 Pats vienkāršākais variants  - ieliec iekšā kondensatoru un pie sāniem pieliec izvadus... C = 1... 2 MKF un U = 400 V
Uzlādei lieto kontaktdakšu, kam vienā vadā ir diode un otrā vadā 24K ;2W pretestība...  - piemet pie sāniem un uzlādē...

----------


## rūdolfs

zinu tādu lietu, man paziņa tādus taisa, tur ir transformātors iekšā, akumulators, vai baterija un viss, sīkāk, gan nezinu, viņsh laikam arī ir šajā forumā tikai neatceros viņa niku, vārds viņam roberts !

----------


## serotonine

panjem vienreizlietojamo fotoaparatu, iznjem zibspuldzes shemu, iznjem bateriju, ar izoletu skuvgriezi noisini kondensatoru un 120 mkf kondensatora vieta ielodee 1-2 mkf ar tikpat voltiem. izvadus nomaskee pacinjai sanos

----------

